# Which Stihl for my dad?



## fabsroman (Jan 4, 2013)

My brothers and sisters are most likely going to buy a new saw for my dad for his birthday. Probably going to be a Stihl since that is all he keeps looking at since using mine. Question is going to be which one.

He and I do most of our wood cutting and splitting together. So, I will usually have my MS261 and MS660 along, and will be buying a MS170 right after tax season (i.e., when I get back to some serious cutting again).

Was thinking about getting him an MS261 just like mine, but then thought why have two of the same saws on the job most of the time. So, I am leaning toward the MS362 for him instead. He will have his Craftsman as a backup/limbing saw when he is not with me.

What do you guys think? MS261, MS362, MS440, MS460, or something else entirely?


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 4, 2013)

Either 261 or 362. The 362 would fit your gap and stay on the lower AV side (far less fatigue than a 440). Both are good all-around firewood saws. 440 would be the best fill for your gap power-wise, but that is a lot of saw for cutting firewood. A pair of 261s is a mean force cutting firewoo, as is a 261 & 362. The more I think about it though, the more I would recommend a 362. I use my 361s the most and they are my go to firewood saws.

I would also opt for a 211 over the 170. A lot more power and about the same size and weight. I bought a 211 to ship to a friend overseas, and I liked it so much I bought another one for myself. For a small saw it has a lot of zip. The 211 is on the same frame as the 171 and is the largest in the line. The 211 is far better than the 210 that I had.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 4, 2013)

MS-362 is arguably one of the best Firewood saws on the Market. (562XP in Husq form). 

Great Power to Weight ratio. 

The 261 is a mean machine too. What size wood are you cutting? 

My voice of reason says 261. But the other voice says 461!! 

My 2 pennies... Though they don't help much.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 4, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> MS-362 is arguably one of the best Firewood saws on the Market. (562XP in Husq form).
> 
> Great Power to Weight ratio.
> 
> ...


 
We cut pretty much whatever we run into. This past couple of weeks we were dealing with a 36" white oak that had pretty much been bucked up by the people that cut it down. Just had to do a couple cuts there. Last year, we dealt with several 24" to 26" oaks, and had a friend send a 36"+ white oak my way that I actually declined because my wife was asking where it was all going to go. lol We have done 18" stuff too. My dad saw a 40"+ tree down the other day and told me he thought about taking the 660 to it but then decided to pass on it because it was getting cold out.

I am leaning toward the 362 for him. The thing with having another 261 is that I could run the same bar and chain on both of them and have plenty of chains at the ready for him.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 4, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Either 261 or 362. The 362 would fit your gap and stay on the lower AV side (far less fatigue than a 440). Both are good all-around firewood saws. 440 would be the best fill for your gap power-wise, but that is a lot of saw for cutting firewood. A pair of 261s is a mean force cutting firewoo, as is a 261 & 362. The more I think about it though, the more I would recommend a 362. I use my 361s the most and they are my go to firewood saws.
> 
> I would also opt for a 211 over the 170. A lot more power and about the same size and weight. I bought a 211 to ship to a friend overseas, and I liked it so much I bought another one for myself. For a small saw it has a lot of zip. The 211 is on the same frame as the 171 and is the largest in the line. The 211 is far better than the 210 that I had.


 
Thought you had talked me into a better saw. Problem is, the 211 is a pound heavier than the 170. The 171 and 211 are the same weight and I would definitely take the 211 over the 171. However, I want this saw just for limbing, and the idea was to have the lightest saw possible for that versus an 11.5 pound 261. The 170 is 8.5 pounds, and I bet that 3 pound difference can really be felt.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 4, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> I am leaning toward the 362 for him.


 
Awesome saw
If he don't like it give him your 261.
Be hard to find a better saw than the 362.

Or go all orange & get the Husqy 562 XP so he can tell which saw is his  LOL
1/2 lb lighter & a little more HP
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/products/xp-saws/562-xp/#specifications


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 4, 2013)

440 (or 460) - these are the last generation of saws that were built for power, weight and reliability without regard to emissions.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 5, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Thought you had talked me into a better saw. Problem is, the 211 is a pound heavier than the 170. The 171 and 211 are the same weight and I would definitely take the 211 over the 171. However, I want this saw just for limbing, and the idea was to have the lightest saw possible for that versus an 11.5 pound 261. The 170 is 8.5 pounds, and I bet that 3 pound difference can really be felt.


 
Just under a pound for 35% more power is not that bad. The 211 also has way better AV. I was very surprised with the 211 performance, and it was way better than I expected. I could run the 211 all day and all night and not get tired. I would suggest you try them and see the difference for yourself before you buy one. Running my 026s and smaller saws I do not notice the weight of the saws much. The higher vibration of the 180 and 250 both bothered me though. My 210 was too underpowered and I gave it to my ex.

If you want to lose about a pound where it will make a difference, get a good used 361 instead of the 362. IMO the 361 is the best saw that Stihl ever made. For the size and type of wood that you are dealing with, it is a good choice. I have felled and bucked a lot of 2 ft DBH oaks with one of my 361s and a 25 inch bar. I can run that saw all day and not get tired either. I cannot say that about the 044, the 460 or the 066. Vibration is a big problem for me running the 460 and 660 (I sold my 460).

BTW: the Husky 562xp has an outboard clutch, like the 346xp. They are good saws, but if you pinch an outboard clutch saw, you are going to have a fun time pulling the power head off the bar before you can cut it out with another saw.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 5, 2013)

The 361/2 is a great saw, but if he is used to running your 261 is that going to be too much taxing weight on him over all days use? Just a thought.... either saw wiukd be awesome for him.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 5, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> MS-362 is arguably one of the best Firewood saws on the Market. (562XP in Husq form).
> 
> Great Power to Weight ratio.
> 
> ...


 
who says that? the 361 is lighter with more power... now whats it saw when an itty bitty saw that lighter and only 50cc out runs a mid 60cc saw 2-3lbs heavier? I'll stick with my 550xp the new best firewood saw.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 5, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> 440 (or 460) - these are the last generation of saws that were built for power, weight and reliability without regard to emissions.


 
The newer saws are here to stay.  they have more power, better antivibe and use 1/3 less fuel.  Like it or not, they are here to stay.  I'll gladly trade my old rattle boxes for newer, more effiecient, more powerful saws


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 5, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> who says that? the 361 is lighter with more power... now whats it saw when an itty bitty saw that lighter and only 50cc out runs a mid 60cc saw 2-3lbs heavier? I'll stick with my 550xp the new best firewood saw.




Dammit! Now I want a 550xp....

My BIL has the 562xp and I must admit, it not only revs quicker, but higher than my 460. Not as much power as the 460, but still a MEAN Machine!


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm confused.  Is this a gift for your father or are you trying to round out your collection?

If this really is a gift for your father, then get him the saw he'll enjoy and use most regardless of what you already have.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 5, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Dammit! Now I want a 550xp....
> 
> My BIL has the 562xp and I must admit, it not only revs quicker, but higher than my 460. Not as much power as the 460, but still a MEAN Machine!


 
you are comparing a 62cc saw to a 80 cc saw.... duh, of course it isn't going to have the power


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 5, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> BTW: the Husky 562xp has an outboard clutch, like the 346xp. They are good saws, but if you pinch an outboard clutch saw, you are going to have a fun time pulling the power head off the bar before you can cut it out with another saw.


 
I guess there is much to be said for experience and propper technique. I've never gotten a saw stuck to where I had to remove a bar.  if you use wedges and pay attention to the direction of forces you should never get a saw stuck.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 5, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> you are comparing a 62cc saw to a 80 cc saw.... duh, of course it isn't going to have the power off the 460.


 
I still bet it would outcut the larger 460 in most wood up to 24"


----------



## ScotO (Jan 5, 2013)

Get your dad a reliable, dealer-supported saw (any dealer-supported brands in your area?).  Stay away from the box store Stihls and Huskys...  Get him one that he can easily handle, start, and do general maintenace on.  I'd definatetly go pro, and if it's just for firewood/occasional use, he don't need a huge, ported, 6hp monster.....

I love how these threads turns into a 'my saw is better than your saw' argument.......The guy is buying his dad a saw, not a racing machine....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 5, 2013)

With the 660 you already have will out work three guys with two splitters. Heck I would buy him a part-time worker!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 5, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I love how these threads turns into a 'my saw is better than your saw' argument.......The guy is buying his dad a saw, not a racing machine....



Agreed.. They seem to always go towards the "Mine is Bigger" !!

If you wanna save a few bucks, a simple 250 or 290 will do just fine. Good saws.. Many users here that love them.

But a 261 (even though you have one), is a Saw I know my Father would enjoy to run all day.  A good Pro saw, that light weight, and dependable. 

A few extra Dollars, but money well spent in my Book.  

Good luck on whatever the purchase may be. Sounds like he raised some fine children, to get him such a gift. (How many siblings do you have? How many ways will the cost be split?)


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 5, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> The newer saws are here to stay. they have more power, better antivibe and use 1/3 less fuel. * Like it or not, they are here to stay*. I'll gladly trade my old rattle boxes for newer, more effiecient, more powerful saws


 
Maybe you missed it in my post, but I said the 440 and 460 are the *last* generation of saws to be designed and built purely for performance and without regard to emissions.  The 441 is not lighter, and is not more powerful than my 440 (for example).  Also, I'm not saying the new models aren't any good, but I am saying they aren't as good as they could have been without the stink of superfluous regulation all over them. As for vibes - running a chainsaw is a man's game.  If the vibes are that detrimental I'd suggest a pellet stove.


----------



## Sorghum (Jan 5, 2013)

Get dad the new MS261. He already likes it.  Then sell your 261 on Craigslist or trade it for the MS362.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 5, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> The newer saws are here to stay. they have more power, better antivibe and use 1/3 less fuel. Like it or not, they are here to stay. I'll gladly trade my old rattle boxes for newer, more effiecient, more powerful saws


Especially when running a 16" b/c.
I think I need one of those now.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 5, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> you are comparing a 62cc saw to a 80 cc saw.... duh, of course it isn't going to have the power



59cc vs 76.5cc actually   and yeah, it can still run with it. .But there is no replacement for displacement


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 5, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> The 361/2 is a great saw, but if he is used to running your 261 is that going to be too much taxing weight on him over all days use? Just a thought.... either saw wiukd be awesome for him.


 
My dad is a monster compared to me. I am 5' 9" and 165lbs now (i.e., I am overweight) and he is 6' 1" and 250 lbs. His fingers are thick as can be, mine are dainty. lol He worked construction almost all his life and is a bruiser. Only issue now at his age is with some pain he has in his hip. I keep telling him to go see the doctor about it. Anyway, if it turns out he prefers the 261 over whatever saw I get him, I'll just give him my 261 or buy him one and take the saw we give him. Guess I am answering my own question here. Buy the 361/362 and let him test it out, and if he does not like it, then get him the 261 and take the 361/362 for me. If I get him the 361/362, might go with the 25" bar and chain on it, and then go to a 36" bar and chain on my 660.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorghum said:


> Get dad the new MS261. He already likes it. Then sell your 261 on Craigslist or trade it for the MS362.


 
My dad would smack me if I did something like that. If nothing else, my parents and I are extremely practical. If I were to buy him a new 261 and sell my 16 month old 261 on e-bay or Craigslist and take a loss to buy the 361/362, he would kick me, and I would kick myself. I am pretty sure he would take the 16 month old 261 from me without a single complaint.

Might have a better way of figuring this one out. Buy the 211 and 361/362, let him use all 3 saws (i.e., not willing to part with my 660), and then tell him he can pick whichever one he wants and take it home with him to use when he isn't cutting with me.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 5, 2013)

Go with a 28" on that 660.Sure it'll handle the 36" no problem,but unless you're running a chainsaw mill or bucking huge rounds all the time,that's more weight to lug round all day.Since you're not 6' + & built like a brick chithouse like your old man lol.I'm just 5'7,170ish & almost no fat,but anything over 28" on a 85+cc saw is tiring for me for more than 2-3 hrs at a stretch.Especially as I get older.Sure dont use my extra long bar that much,it can hang inside shed wall for months at a time.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 5, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> I'm confused. Is this a gift for your father or are you trying to round out your collection?
> 
> If this really is a gift for your father, then get him the saw he'll enjoy and use most regardless of what you already have.


 
You have to read the entire original post to understand. Yes, it is a gift for my dad, but almost all the time he is cutting with me. Trying to see if it makes sense to have two of the same saws on the site versus adding something different to the mix. My dad runs my 660 without batting an eye. However, having two of those saws at most of the jobs we do would be utterly ridiculous. I'll be getting him a pro level saw, and money isn't really an issue. The only issue is which one for the 10% of his wood cutting that he does without me. Heck, might just buy me the 362 and tell him he can keep one of the saws at his house and use it when I am not there with him. That way, they are all my saws, but he gets to use whatever the heck he wants. Then, we can buy him something else for his birthday. Then there is the fact that he is horrible with maintenance, etc. I am creating a headache for myself here.

The more I think about this, the worse it gets. Went to Stihl's website to look at the saws, and just decided on the 192 instead of the 170 for me.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 5, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Go with a 28" on that 660.Sure it'll handle the 36" no problem,but unless you're running a chainsaw mill or bucking huge rounds all the time,that's more weight to lug round all day.Since you're not 6' + & built like a brick chithouse like your old man lol.I'm just 5'7,170ish & almost no fat,but anything over 28" on a 85+cc saw is tiring for me for more than 2-3 hrs at a stretch.Especially as I get older.Sure dont use my extra long bar that much,it can hang inside shed wall for months at a time.


 
Yeah, I would still keep the 25" bar and chains for the 660. Maybe just keep the 25" bar and chain on it and bring along the 36" bar and chains.

Starting to think I might be better off just doing more cutting and less thinking. Sort of like my dad's style. Smoke em if you got em. Otherwise, "Don't worry about it." That is one of his favorite sayings.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 5, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Might have a better way of figuring this one out. Buy the 211 and 361/362, let him use all 3 saws (i.e., not willing to part with my 660), and then tell him he can pick whichever one he wants and take it home with him to use when he isn't cutting with me.


 
2 guys &  4 fairly new Stihl chain saws, you should have fun getting in your fire wood.
How much do you burn per year?

_*"Buy the 211 and 362 , let him use all 3 saws,"*_
Maybe he'll want to take both or all 3 home LOL


----------



## bogydave (Jan 5, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Starting to think I might be better off just doing more cutting and less thinking. Sort of like my dad's style. Smoke em if you got em. Otherwise, "Don't worry about it." That is one of his favorite sayings.


 

Smart man your dad 

Chain saws don't cut wood, people do   LOL


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 5, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Smart man your dad
> 
> Chain saws don't cut wood, people do  LOL


 
No idea how much my dad burns per year. This is his second season with his insert. When he was using the fireplace without the insert, he was burning a ton. He got the insert in the middle of last season, so no idea what he burns with the insert. Would guess he has 5 cords stacked up at his place. This is my first season with this furnace and we have gone through 2 cords, maybe 3, at this point and it has been a really mild winter. Put up 10 cords last summer/fall in 2011. Cut four truckloads in December 2012 but that was about it for 2012. Probably do a ton of cutting after tax season though. Had other projects that kept me busy during most of 2012 (e.g., furnace install, water heater install, brake lines on car, new baby).


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 5, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Agreed.. They seem to always go towards the "Mine is Bigger" !!
> 
> If you wanna save a few bucks, a simple 250 or 290 will do just fine. Good saws.. Many users here that love them.
> 
> ...


 
2 brothers and 2 sisters, and everybody is making $100k+. So, don't think money is really an issue. We just agreed to spend $1,200 on a snowblower that my brother is getting him as a late Xmas present. We could get him a 660 if that would make sense, but I don't think it does. On any tree that would require a 660, I would be there, and probably a brother or two would be there, to help, so we would have my 660 anyway.

Think it is going to come down to the 261 or the 361/362 as far as what he would like to use.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 5, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> I guess there is much to be said for experience and propper technique. I've never gotten a saw stuck to where I had to remove a bar. if you use wedges and pay attention to the direction of forces you should never get a saw stuck.


 
Wow, never? You cut any pistol butt trees, leaners, hangers, had any barber chair or flip over backwards on you? Or had crown branches pinch your bar limbing them out? I have had several trees or logs pinch bars in some unexpected way. Usually after a long day of falling, when everything goes well and then one gets you and falls weird, leans back, hangs, pinches the saw bar, a gust of wind comes up, you cannot get a wedge in there, or whatever. With an inboard clutch I just pop off the power head and either put on another bar or cut it out with another saw.

Old saying here in Oregon that I heard from an old school logger at a camp some years back: "You're not a faller 'til you have a tree spin 180 degrees on you and land right on your saw." I have yet to have that happen, but shyte does happens.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 5, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> My dad is a monster compared to me. I am 5' 9" and 165lbs now (i.e., I am overweight) and he is 6' 1" and 250 lbs. His fingers are thick as can be, mine are dainty. lol He worked construction almost all his life and is a bruiser. Only issue now at his age is with some pain he has in his hip. I keep telling him to go see the doctor about it. Anyway, if it turns out he prefers the 261 over whatever saw I get him, I'll just give him my 261 or buy him one and take the saw we give him. Guess I am answering my own question here. Buy the 361/362 and let him test it out, and if he does not like it, then get him the 261 and take the 361/362 for me. If I get him the 361/362, might go with the 25" bar and chain on it, and then go to a 36" bar and chain on my 660.


 
For the size of your dad, you seem to have a good answer. I doubt he will not like either the 361 or 362. I run mainly a 25 inch bars on the 361s. Many here will say they are too long for that saw, but I have not found that to be the case. I usually run a 32 inch on my 660, and I have PNW long bar disease. I had 36 inch bars on my big old thumb oiler MACs though and they cut anything. I was younger and stronger then though, and a lot more tolerant of high vibration.


----------



## Boog (Jan 5, 2013)

Why don't you just tell your Dad about this forum, and how everyone has been all wrapped the past week in several threads over the best saws and such, and ask him _*matter-of-factly for his opinion*_, if he was going to go out and buy himself a new saw now days, what would he get himself. You might be surprised at your Dad's answer.........................hell, maybe he want's a husky!


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 5, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Why don't you just tell your Dad about this forum, and how everyone has been all wrapped the past week in several threads over the best saws and such, and ask him _*matter-of-factly for his opinion*_, if he was going to go out and buy himself a new saw now days, what would he get himself. You might be surprised at your Dad's answer.........................hell, maybe he want's a husky!


 
lol - You must have missed the post where I said he does not pay attention to numbers, etc. I doubt he even knows what Husqvarna is. All he has ever used is McCulloch and Craftsman. Doubt he even knew about Stihl until I took him to the John Deere dealer up here, who also happens to be a Stihl dealer. When I told him I wanted the 261, he said "What the heck do you want to spend that kind of money on a saw for?". Then, he used it and now every time we go to a Stihl dealer he is looking at them. Every time he sees an ad in the paper for them, he makes sure he mentions it to me. One time we were at the Stihl dealer and he was looking them over. I said, "What the heck do you want to spend that kind of money on a chainsaw for when you can borrow mine whenever you want?" His response, "I don't feel like driving 30 minutes each way when I want to use it."

My dad will also spend down, even knowing that we are buying it for him. He does not want to spend his money, and only wants to spend our money just slightly more. So, if I take him to the dealer and ask him which one he would like, he would be paying attention to price tags. Best thing would be to allow him to use every possible one for an hour or so, without price tags, and then have him tell me which one he likes. That would be in a perfect world.

It is somewhat funny though. He used to spend money to buy really good tools (e.g., table saw, planer, handsaws, etc.), but never bought a really good chainsaw. The other tools have lasted his entire life. Chainsaws, not so much.

Edit to add: Think I am going to talk to him about it and see what he wants. Kind of like my wife buying a tool present for me. Not a good idea. Don't want to get him a saw that he does not want.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 5, 2013)

He sounds like me. I hate anyone spending a lot of money on me.
Weird,....isn't it.
However, if someone wanted to buy me a new Stihl............


----------



## bogydave (Jan 5, 2013)

Still think he'd like the 562 LOL 
Has "Rev boost" so he can out cut you. LOL 
Less vibration!
Looks really cool !


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice. 1/3 more power than my 455 from only about 5 more cc displacement and slightly lighter weight.
WTH!?


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 5, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Nice. 1/3 more power than my 455 from only about 5 more cc displacement and slightly lighter weight.
> WTH!?



Yep... the 59cc 562XP......  Pretty impressive


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 6, 2013)

The 562 is barely better than the 382. Think .3 pounds lighter and .1 bhp more power.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> lol - You must have missed the post where I said he does not pay attention to numbers, etc. I doubt he even knows what Husqvarna is. All he has ever used is McCulloch and Craftsman. Doubt he even knew about Stihl until I took him to the John Deere dealer up here, who also happens to be a Stihl dealer. When I told him I wanted the 261, he said "What the heck do you want to spend that kind of money on a saw for?". Then, he used it and now every time we go to a Stihl dealer he is looking at them. Every time he sees an ad in the paper for them, he makes sure he mentions it to me. One time we were at the Stihl dealer and he was looking them over. I said, "What the heck do you want to spend that kind of money on a chainsaw for when you can borrow mine whenever you want?" His response, "I don't feel like driving 30 minutes each way when I want to use it."
> 
> My dad will also spend down, even knowing that we are buying it for him. He does not want to spend his money, and only wants to spend our money just slightly more. So, if I take him to the dealer and ask him which one he would like, he would be paying attention to price tags. Best thing would be to allow him to use every possible one for an hour or so, without price tags, and then have him tell me which one he likes. That would be in a perfect world.
> 
> ...


 
My father was the same way. Always had good tools and a little Poulan micro as his firewood saw. Then when I was 13-14ish he bought a Poulan 69cc powerhouse 4200 counter vibe and I got to run the micro. We cut 7-8 cord a year from The time I can remember. He sold his old farmall BN (narrow crop machine and kinda rare in these parts for a smaller garden tractor to maintain the landscaped yard. He then sold the big Poulan and continued to use the micro. Those were the last of thr good poulans, usa made. I got my tree trimming job in 98 and the boss bought new saws every year. I was the ground (grunt) and used the pair of husky 365 specials from the day they were new. Once they were a year old he bought new saws, part of a tax write off and part of wanting new equipment to minimize production loss. I wanted to purchase one of the 365's. He would only sell me both of them for 450. One was basically brand new as it was the backup and didn't have the side chain adjuster, so I rarely used it. I still have that original 365 today, although it wears a highly ported xpw (75cc) top end these days. I gave one to dad... He used it twice and said he didn't like it. Gave it back and I bought him a brand new husky 51 with an 18". He loves that saw. Well he did until someone stole it about two years ago out of the back of the truck at a gas station.

Anyways, kinda sounds like you've made up your mind on the 362. Good saw. I would fit it with a 20" though. It will pull a 25" if needed, but it isn't very fast in hardwoods with it. Plus the oiler has trouble with that long of a bar. I personally feel a 28" is about perfect on a 660/066. I have a 36" only because I have a chainsaw mill. There is not too much you can't cut down with a 28 or 32". 36" are very nose heavy and with a 114 drive links, it takes forever to sharpen the chains and it won't set any speed cutting records. Here is a pic from about ten years ago. The 660 has a 32" and the screaming ole 066 red light was wearing a 28" The 1/4 of the tree where I was standing was rotted bad. The stump flair was just over 5'9" across the widest spot. I got almost 5 cord out of that tree. It had branches 60' up that we're 24-26" in diameter.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 6, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> box store Stihls


 
You know better Scotty....  (no such thing!)



fabsroman said:


> Might have a better way of figuring this one out. Buy the 211 and 361/362, let him use all 3 saws (i.e., not willing to part with my 660), and then tell him he can pick whichever one he wants and take it home with him to use when he isn't cutting with me.


 
Now there's a plan.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> The 562 is barely better than the 382. Think .3 pounds lighter and .1 bhp more power.


 
No, they aren't even close.. look at some youtube videos. This is where getting to run them will tell you otherwise. the 550xp (50cc) takes out a ms 362... the 562xp is stronger than a 372xp in wood 20" and smaller. a 362 won't even come close to a 372 with a melted piston and cylinder.. husky has some real game changers with the 550xp and 562xp. I'm seriously thinking about selling my 372xp to get a 562xp. they have Autotune like the M-tronic... this is where all the stihl diehards start turning in their dealerships. quite a few stihl dealers over on As admittingly love the 550xp. Stihl has nothing to compete with it for power and weight. same with the 562xp. The 550xp has strong mid 60cc power in a lightweight 40 cc package and uperior air filteration, and the 562xp has strong 80cc power in a 50cc weight frame.  the 550 and 562 are like light sabers and the stihls just cut wood...


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> The 562 is barely better than the 382. Think .3 pounds lighter and .1 bhp more power.


 
Here's a video from a guy out west.  a stihl 361 with a dual port modded muffler (for more power) vs a stock husky 562xp, vs a stihl 440 with a dual port and a 372xp with a dual port muffler mod.  Now the 361 is stronger than a 362 out of the box... this is real word test, not race type crap. all use the same bar and chain...



for the summary:

stihl 361 37 seconds
Husky 562xp 32 seconds
husky 372xp 36 seconds
stihl 440 32 seconds...


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 6, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> No, they aren't even close.. look at some youtube videos. This is where getting to run them will tell you otherwise. the 550xp (50cc) takes out a ms 362... the 562xp is stronger than a 372xp in wood 20" and smaller. a 362 won't even come close to a 372 with a melted piston and cylinder.. husky has some real game changers with the 550xp and 562xp. I'm seriously thinking about selling my 372xp to get a 562xp. they have Autotune like the M-tronic... this is where all the stihl diehards start turning in their dealerships. quite a few stihl dealers over on As admittingly love the 550xp. Stihl has nothing to compete with it for power and weight. same with the 562xp. The 550xp has strong mid 60cc power in a lightweight 40 cc package and uperior air filteration, and the 562xp has strong 80cc power in a 50cc weight frame. the 550 and 562 are like light sabers and the stihls just cut wood...


 
Yeah, I would have to run the two saws myself to see, or see a more scientific test than people cutting wood with different saws, even if they do swap the bar and chain between saws.

Then next year, there will be something better out. Always is with almost everything.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 6, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> and the stihls just cut wood...


 
And cut, and cut, and cut. 30 years later, still cutting.

There was a ton of hype over the 346XP (still is) and I'm not denying the performance of that saw. But I do know that 346's that were run daily, hard, did not hold up like 026/MS260's. One very busy tree service was _wearing out_ top ends every 18 months on their 346's. (Not straight-gassing, not scorching, just wearing them out  with 50:1 mix, tried 40:1, no better.) You turn more RPM's you're gonna wear things out faster. Bar none. Until there are major changes in the materials that go into these things, that will hold true, regardless of brand.



Freakingstang said:


> quite a few stihl dealers over on As admittingly love the 550xp.


 
And what is wrong with that? I'm a Mustang kid at heart but that doesn't mean I wouldn't love to romp on a new Corvette. 

Time will tell with the new 550XP and 562XP. I like 'em. A lot. Not only are they pushing the performance envelope, they are damn sexy looking machines to boot.

Most here on this forum (and this is why we are different than AS) are concerned with a saw's long-term reliability and value above all else. Having absolute cutting edge performance is a close second. We want performance but not at the cost of reliability/durability. Which explains the reason why most here are running _stock_ Stihl mid-range and pro-level saws. A few polls recently have shown that. We're truckers rather than racers.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> And cut, and cut, and cut. 30 years later, still cutting.
> 
> There was a ton of hype over the 346XP (still is) and I'm not denying the performance of that saw. But I do know that 346's that were run daily, hard, did not hold up like 026/MS260's. One very busy tree service was _wearing out_ top ends every 18 months on their 346's. (Not straight-gassing, not scorching, just wearing them out with 50:1 mix, tried 40:1, no better.) You turn more RPM's you're gonna wear things out faster. Bar none. Until there are major changes in the materials that go into these things, that will hold true, regardless of brand.
> 
> ...


 
That is correct. I am not in a hurry to cut wood when I am out doing it. Just want to do it safely. Granted, it doesn't hurt to get it done faster, but at the end of the day I am not too worried about saving 10 minutes over the length of the day.

Now, the longevity of the saw is extremely important to me. I hate replacing gear/equipment unless the new gear/equipment is just a lot better technologically. The amount of "old" stuff I have is incredible and I am only 41 years old. I just take care of stuff and don't abuse it. Lasts a lot longer that way.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 7, 2013)

How old is your Dad?

I'm 63 and A new Stihl would cut longer than I think I will.

I'll bet he'll think a new saw is a waste of dough.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 7, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> How old is your Dad?
> 
> I'm 63 and A new Stihl would cut longer than I think I will.
> 
> I'll bet he'll think a new saw is a waste of dough.


 
He just turned 70, and yes the saw will probably outlast him. Same goes for any new guns, possibly any new cars, etc. Does not mean he should not use one while he can. Why use a Craftsman while he can use a Stihl. Plus, he is the one looking at them every time we go to the dealer together, and mentioning them every time he sees them in the paper. If he did not have any interest in them, then I would not be bothering. I think I had already said all of this before.

A buddy and I get into this discussion about him buying a new gun. He wants one like me, but at 50 believes the gun will outlast him so there is no need for it. My take, I am 41 and the gun I have been using is 16 years old. I think it will outlast me still even though it is already 16 years old. My argument is that it is one of the best performing shotguns out there and it is really easy to clean.

My dad's issue is really using the vertical splitter and lifting large logs because of his hip, and I think that issue might resolve itself. He has no problem running a saw.

FYI - my dad has some guns that are older than me, and that I will probably inherit. Good thing he didn't pass on buying them because they would outlast him.

Last but not least, my dad's MO is to look at things while we are out to hint at what he wants. That was what brought about the snow blower present. He had been looking at them for a couple years. Almost bought his insert for him one year, but that was a battle between he and my mother that I did not want to get in the middle of. He finally won that battle and after experiencing the insert, my mom admits she was wrong and has been looking at a porcelain one for the living room upstairs.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 7, 2013)

Most of the wood chisels/gouges,planes,auger bits & other tools I use almost daily are between 80 & 130+ yrs old now.Most of them I've owned 20+ yrs & have already outlived several generations of previous owners.I expect they'll outlast me long as they're not abused & well maintained.


Quality is worth every bit you spend on it.You get what you pay for.


----------



## Boog (Jan 23, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> My brothers and sisters are most likely going to buy a new saw for my dad for his birthday


 
So what ever happened here, what did you end up doing for him, can't seem to find the end to this story?


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 23, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> So what ever happened here, what did you end up doing for him, can't seem to find the end to this story?


 
Nothing has happened yet. He stubbed his toe pretty good and has been out of commission for weeks. So, we have not done any wood cutting or splitting since the end of December. Since Xmas, I have only seen him once and that was last week. We did not even talk about saws, etc. with him limping around. My sisters had baby girls in November, as did my wife, and my mom has been helping them out a lot. Since my mom does not drive, that means my dad is going with her under duress. So, I have not been seeing or talking to him as much as I used to.

Think I am going to go with my 261 and 362 plan. I'll let him use both when we start cutting in late April, early May and tell him he can take whichever he likes home with him. Thing is, he will probably decline to take any since he will almost never be cutting without me. I got a lecture from him a couple weeks ago about how unsafe it is to cut alone, and my mom does not want him out cutting alone either. On top of that, his only wood supply has been lost. The lessor of the farm passed away in the fall and my dad does not know the new lessor (just found out about this when he visited last week). So, looks like my contacts and Craigslist scrounges will be the main source. Going to try to get a couple more sources in order after tax season. I'll have to see how it all goes, but really think the 261/362 plan is the way I am going to go.


----------

